
Jury Nullification - whalesalad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jury_nullification
======
londons_explore
Compulsory viewing on the topic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqH_Y1TupoQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqH_Y1TupoQ)

